# New to board...thinking of buying 200sx.. help!



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi guys, I'm new to the board and have recently started to become a big nissan fan. I'm in the middle of installing a new engine in my 95 modified cavalier and will be selling it starting next week. I'm already car shopping and I've found a VERY nice, VERY clean 98 200SX 5spd with 66k miles on it. When I saw it, I fell in love. When I test drove it, I thought I was going to cry. I absolutely LOVE this car, but I have lotsa questions and hoping some of you guys can help me out!

If I buy this car it will be 90% daily transportion to college and work, and 10% street racer. But I don't want to lose my dependability of the car by racing and modifying it (like I did with the cavy...... this is my third engine). So basicly I want a good daily transport car that I can style out and also have enough speed and power to burn a worthy opponet. So, with that in mind, here are my questions  .

1) How dependable is the 200sx?
2) How about modification availability? (appearance and performance)
3) Power VS Cost. Will this car be unlike my cavalier, or will I have to dump tons of cash in it just to make it run 15s? 
4) How's the engine hold up to the mods and power?
5) You're OVERALL opinion of the 200sx.

I'm sure I forgot tons of things, but I believe this covers the important questions! Thx guys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

I bought my 98 200sx about a year ago and havent had a problem yet. I like it better than anyother car I have drove. So it is very dependable. There is a lot of modifications available you just have to find the right place to look for them. I am always at nopi.com, and importspartplus.com . I am not sure of the rest. And my overall judgement of the 200sx is that it is a really good car and I am glad that I chose it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey 98nissan200sx...

you should try with me as well.. i can get you gear as well.. those 2 places arent your only sources. add me into that source as well coo?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

This is my 2nd 200sx I have bought and love it. Some parts are hard to find but you will have a mod'd car that not many people have. Of course you can check Ebay and NPM for parts and links to other Nissan parts and web pages. Hope that helps!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.importpartsplus.com/ is what 98nissan200sx meant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey liuspeed I would be glad to do business with you. I am just looking for stuff to make my car look good and go fast. Because I am the only person around here with a 200sx I would like to make it a car where everyone would be like dang thats a nice car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey.. 

i can do that not a problem... if you have AIM hit me up and if you can make a list of all the gear you want email it 2 me .. my yahoo is o1taiwanguy. im usually on there when my gf is on there.. so your best luck is AIM.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

1 word



_*SEARCH*_


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

If you can find one, look for an SE-R.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Great car go for it......Btw what model is it .. you did not mention is it the se or the se-r model ?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Hope this helps LaRon....*

1) How dependable is the 200sx? 
>It's a nissan, very dependable. Haven't had a problem w/mines yet(47K). Usually it all depends on the owner, just don't be redlining ever time you hop on. 
2) How about modification availability? (appearance and performance)
>You've come to the right place. People in this forum pretty much know and have everything that is available. We are gradually getting more Aftermarket support for this vehicle. I remember when it was totally ignored. 
3) Power VS Cost. Will this car be unlike my cavalier, or will I have to dump tons of cash in it just to make it run 15s?
>You pay for what you get , modding isn't cheap, but if running 15s is your goal then it shouldn't cost you a ton. 
4) How's the engine hold up to the mods and power?
>Better that most Civic's. If you have the SE model, search pages of NPM for project 200sx, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.
5) You're OVERALL opinion of the 200sx.
>I love this car! I like the fact that you dont see one every red light, how many Civic's you see a day?....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

The 200SX is reliable and has performance potential. 
I love my GA16, but I say SR20


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks alot for the replies and advise guys! I'm pretty much set on this car. Went and looked at it again today and I'm like in love for sure. It's an SE model too by the way. Not sure where that is on the model tree because I'm not familiar with the different models. Just know that the SE-R is top of the line. I'm going to hit some more dealerships this Saturday to see if I can find an SE-R that I like. But what about the SE? Is it like just under the SE-R? What other models do they have? Explanations of the models would be nice . Thanks guys!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

LaRon said:


> *Thanks alot for the replies and advise guys! I'm pretty much set on this car. Went and looked at it again today and I'm like in love for sure. It's an SE model too by the way. Not sure where that is on the model tree because I'm not familiar with the different models. Just know that the SE-R is top of the line. I'm going to hit some more dealerships this Saturday to see if I can find an SE-R that I like. But what about the SE? Is it like just under the SE-R? What other models do they have? Explanations of the models would be nice . Thanks guys! *


the se-r has different rocker panels and a 2.0. the se-r has 140 flywheel hp the 1.6 has 115hp, the se-r speedo goes to 150 the se 130. other than the engine which in my opinion is completely different they are the same, oh i forgot i think the se-r has different seats and a leather shift nob and boot and maybe steering wheel. any one else care to add?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah sr20 all the way....
it's not that hard to find a se-r i see allot of them for sale in the paper over here!!!!!


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

FIND A SE-R


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

yeah find a se-r and you'll be running 15's stock. 14s easily with bolt-ons. and lets not even talk about turbo! 13,12,11,10,9 seconds just a matter of how far you want to go. you can turbo a se-r for under $2000.

Now if you end up with a 1.6 there's some good things there too

Stage 1 turbo $2500 (I think) 167hp

Stage2 turbo $3500 ??hp (in development)

a turbo 1.6 would have more orginality to it too. so either way you'll have a good project!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

dundee said:


> *
> 
> Now if you end up with a 1.6 there's some good things there too
> 
> ...


 I think the Stage 1 turbo is $3134 plus shipping, and you need to have JWT reprogram your ECU. They have not made the Stage 2 turbo yet so they cant have a price. Dont misinform. The project 200sx did kick out 167 but not with the turbo alone. It had hotshot CAI, header, and Stromung 2" exhaust. ALso JWT cams and ECU. I think thats it but not sure. check out www.hotshot.com for more details


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

misinforum? Jeez... hotshot CAI with a turbo huh? please...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

another thing, if you're good at engine swaps (you said you're swapping an engine into a cavalier) there's always the legendary JDM SR20DET. This thing starts at 210 crank hp and I've seen them all the way up to 500whp.

anyway, you found the right place. Any answer to any question you have about your car can be answered by using the search button or asking us. And if there's any part you're looking for, we'll know where you can find it.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

and a header too... lol


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Project 200SX doesn't have the CAI or the header anymore. The CAI is useless with the intercooler and the header was scrapped for a turbo manifold. Mike said they hadn't installed the JWT cams yet either.


----------

